# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > حرفه ای: نصب خودکار برنامه Sql Express 2005 در ستاپ Install Shield

## Javad_raouf

سلام و خسته نباشید
همانطور که می دانید وقتی با Install Shield برنامه نصب می سازیم در قسمت Redistributables باید نرم افزار های جانبی لازم را تیک بزنیم تا نصب گردند
مثل
DotNetFramWork
Sql Express 2005
Crystal Report For DotNetFramWork
و از این قبیل
و همانطور که قبلا مشاهده نموده اید ستاپ ساخته شده را که اجرا می کنیم لیست future ها برای نصب ظاهر می گردد و وقتی بر روی Install کلیک می کنیم همه گزینه ها نصب می شوند
گزینه هایی هستند مثل DotNetFramWork که به صورت خودکار نصب می شوند
یعنی هیچ پنجره دیگری باز نمی شود و سیستم به صورت خودکار DotNetFramWork را نصب می کند
ولی وقتی نوبت بهگزینه ای مثل Sql Express 2005 می رسد ستاپ خودش نمی تواند آن را نصب کنم و ستاپ Sql Express 2005 باز می شود و باید کلی مراحل طی کرد برای نصب Sql Express 2005

سوال بنده اینجاست که آیا راهی است که Sql Express 2005 هم به صورت خودکار نصب شود

----------


## Javad_raouf

فکر کنم یک جوری باید یک فایل Helper.exe برای SQL بسازم نه؟

----------


## mustafa13

سلام
من هم اين مشكل را دارم
لطفا كمكم كنيد در ضمن قسمت appliction redistributables همه قسمت هاش غير فعال لطفا راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## Emerlad_64

سلام .فكرميكنم شما راحت تريد كه از sql2000 استفاده كنيد

----------


## sh_1366

بستگی داره با چه نرم افزاری setup رو میسازی اگه با خود vs این کار رو انجام میدی خود vsاین امکان رو دارد که sqlرو به طور اتوماتیک نصب کند فقط بعد از ساختن setupیک فایل sql خودش ایجاد می کند که باید اون نسخه رو عوض کنید

----------


## Javad_raouf

نصب خودکار برنامه Sql Express 2005 در ستاپ Install Shield

----------


## vahid.ch013

شما کلا صورت مساله رو پاک کردید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sajjadrad

خواهشا یکی به این سوال پاسخ بده..چون از اون دسته سوالاییه که پاسخی براش نیست تو اینترنت

----------


## Leyla2011

اگه به نتیجه رسیدید لطفا به ما هم بگید کارمون بدجوری گیر کرده

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
منم به این مورد نیاز دارم شدید با تشکر

----------


## noshin2008

سلام
فکر نمیکنم برای اون گزینه ای ک گفتید خودکار انجام بشه
زیرا sql برای تنضیمات باید ی سری کارهارو ب صورت دستی انجام داد ! و باید SQL هم روی سیستم حتما نصب باشه
در غیر این صورت خیر

----------


## Ahmadgolagha

با عرض پوزش از دوستان - به نظر من بهترین روش برای استفاده از dotnet و sql استفاده از  Sql Server Compact Edition و ساخت setup با خود Vs می باشد.

----------


## Leyla2011

برای attachکردن دیتابیس باید چی کار کرد؟ تو کلاسinstaller باید کدنویسی کرد؟؟؟ واقعا  خیلی از تاپیک های این سایت بدون جوابه !

----------


## aliasghar_613

تو سی شارپ میشه از این کد برای نصب استفاده کرد
 String sqlfile = @"\Msi\SQLEXPR_x64_ESN.exe"; 

        myProcess.StartInfo.FileName = sqlfile;            
        String argumentos = @"/qs /Action=Install  /Features=SQL,Tools /IACCEPTSQLSERVERLICENSETERMS=""True"" /INSTANCENAME=""SQLExpress_AV"" /SQLSYSADMINACCOUNTS=""Builtin\Administrators"" /SQLSVCACCOUNT=""NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM"" ";


        myProcess.StartInfo.Arguments = argumentos;
        myProcess.StartInfo.UseShellExecute = false;
        myProcess.Start();

----------

